#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Помогите выбрать поющую чашу

## Chhyu Dorje

Возник вопрос с покупкой поющей чаши , как мне известно чаша может воспроизводить разные тона , в зависимости от материала , метода обработки чаши , а также метода вызывания тона.

Чаще всего пишут что у каждой чаши есть свой Основной тон .... Что это значит? Он может быть например D или С , на что это влияет? Можно ли в наше время найти чаши изготовленные по старой технологии? 

Говорят что нужно выбрать свой основной тон и он подойдет. Но мне кажется это нонсонсом , так как часто , люди с разными так сказать тонами , при прослушивании отдавали выбор только одному тону , а как выяснялось потом , это и была настояще сделанная чаша в отличии от других , тогда получается это рекламный трюк ?! 

Хотя мое сердечное мнение такое же , чаша должна подходить любому человеку , как же выбрать в таком случае?

Заранее спасибо за советы и ответы!

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Поющая чаша - это фенька для туристов. На самом деле они используются по назначению. Водички попить, похавать. Так что выбирайте ту, которая на полку поместится, или в которую больше еды влезет

----------

Dondhup (06.08.2010), А н д р е й (09.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

У меня личный интерес , до не давних пор был такого же мнения что и вы , но бывает что мнение разрушается , поэтому выбор пал осознанно. 

Пару ссылок по теме ..
http://livejourney.ru/best-bowls.htm
http://livejourney.ru/BOWLS/singing-bowls.htm

Правда про основной тон мало сказано , зато сказано про роспись , форму и свойства размеров определенной страны производителя

ПС. Размер чаши влияет на частотность звучания , например маленькие чаши звучат на низких тонах чаще, большие чаши на высоких ...

----------


## Поляков

> Поющая чаша - это фенька для туристов. На самом деле они используются по назначению. Водички попить, похавать. Так что выбирайте ту, которая на полку поместится, или в которую больше еды влезет


Это хорошая замена колоколу - дешевле и легче, звенит громко.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2010)

----------


## Вангдраг

ну елы-палы,Alfik,я вас умоляю,к чему эта пурга.у вас же традиция нингма

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это хорошая замена колоколу - дешевле и легче, звенит громко.


И еще пепельнице, санговнице, пресс папью, гнету для капусты, медному пятаку, ступке и вообще полезная в хозяйстве весч!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

> Возник вопрос с покупкой поющей чаши


Зачем она Вам?

_Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на праджня-парамиту обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи._

----------

Tseten (07.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> У меня личный интерес , до не давних пор был такого же мнения что и вы , но бывает что мнение разрушается , поэтому выбор пал осознанно. 
> 
> Пару ссылок по теме ..
> http://livejourney.ru/best-bowls.htm
> http://livejourney.ru/BOWLS/singing-bowls.htm
> 
> Правда про основной тон мало сказано , зато сказано про роспись , форму и свойства размеров определенной страны производителя
> 
> ПС. Размер чаши влияет на частотность звучания , например маленькие чаши звучат на низких тонах чаще, большие чаши на высоких ...


 и есть связь чакр с тональностями....

"ля" первой октавы - соответсвует позвоночнику, "ля" третьей октавы -  расстоянию от виска до виска в затылочной области....
На мой скромный взгляд - лучше низкие тона - более нижние чакры...., это из-за 100 буддийских божеств: 52 гневных и 48 мирных. Активируйте мирные...

----------


## Буль

> и есть связь чакр с тональностями....
> 
> "ля" первой октавы - соответсвует позвоночнику, "ля" третьей октавы -  расстоянию от виска до виска в затылочной области....


Что значит - "соответствует"? В чём это соответствие выражается? Откуда информация?

----------

Марица (30.10.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Спасибо за добрые пожелания , выбор уже сделан , и вопрос оказался не такой уж и сложный как казалось с первого взгляда. Всем удачных практик  :Wink: 




> Зачем она Вам?
> 
> _Все Будды трех времен по причине опоры на праджня-парамиту обрели аннутара самьяк самбодхи._


Да это хороший вопрос , вообще конечно не нужна была. Тело реагирует на подобный звон , поэтому появилась возможность применить этот атрибут на практике с истинным пониманием его назначения. Когда есть средства и возможности почему бы нет.

----------

Tenzing Norgay (15.06.2011)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> и есть связь чакр с тональностями....
> 
> "ля" первой октавы - соответсвует позвоночнику, "ля" третьей октавы -  расстоянию от виска до виска в затылочной области....
> На мой скромный взгляд - лучше низкие тона - более нижние чакры...., это из-за 100 буддийских божеств: 52 гневных и 48 мирных. Активируйте мирные...


Да , это так и есть , материала по этому нет , и тут есть много тонкостей , которые трудно понять с наскока. В практике медитаций случайно можно открыть такую связь , самому , что и произошло, это очень удивительно и просто, медитации на звуки также могут расширить диапазон слышимых частот , можно услышать основной фон , но он потом делиться на несколько , и вот они и есть проекция звука чаши , из этих звуков проявляются все остальные , хотя звук и свет на определенном уровне больше не отличается.

Поэтому уровень проявления вещей из пустотности имеет такой же ход проявления , и они оказываются равны. 

Я выбрал большую чашу в 38 см , из 7 сплавов , она была специально сделана для одного монастыря , очень повезло думаю.

Чаши маленькие не могут воспроизвести высокие частоты, а большие чаши могут и это , в зависимости от трения и метода. 

Но в любом случае можно будет еще послушать в реале при покупке  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Denli

Можете связаться со мной - периодически фарцую различным ритуальным стаффом из Непала. Могу и чашек заслать...

----------


## Джигме

Alfik если вы из Питера то могу вам пару подогнать, а может и 3. Я лично только один раз видел и слышал как тибетец доктор их использовал (на мне) при лечении. Он говорил что они своими вибрациями оказывают влияние. Он клал их на разные части тела и стучал по ним. Но как он их подбирал и по какому признаку я не знаю. Помню что они все кованные были. А так это больше для туристов и для всяких там нью-эйдж.
Лично я их себе просто для развлечения купил. Звук понравился. Еще у больших чаш есть одно интересное свойство. Если в них налить воды то в них при звучании вода как бы кипит мелкими пузырьками и ходит волнами. Смотрится интересно.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Alfik если вы из Питера то могу вам пару подогнать, а может и 3. Я лично только один раз видел и слышал как тибетец доктор их использовал (на мне) при лечении. Он говорил что они своими вибрациями оказывают влияние. Он клал их на разные части тела и стучал по ним. Но как он их подбирал и по какому признаку я не знаю. Помню что они все кованные были. А так это больше для туристов и для всяких там нью-эйдж.
> Лично я их себе просто для развлечения купил. Звук понравился. Еще у больших чаш есть одно интересное свойство. Если в них налить воды то в них при звучании вода как бы кипит мелкими пузырьками и ходит волнами. Смотрится интересно.


=) Спасибо , к сожалению не из Питера , ту что выбрал очень старая должна быть , потом еще отпишусь подробно.




> Можете связаться со мной - периодически фарцую различным ритуальным стаффом из Непала. Могу и чашек заслать...


Спасибо , напишу в приват позже) ...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да это хороший вопрос , вообще конечно не нужна была. Тело реагирует на подобный звон , поэтому появилась возможность применить этот атрибут на практике с истинным пониманием его назначения. Когда есть средства и возможности почему бы нет.


"Когда мимо вас проходит красивая женщина, Вы тоже чувствуете какую-то вибрацию." (ЧННР)

Только не просите помочь Вам в выборе женщины пожалуйста.  :Big Grin:

----------

Tseten (07.08.2010), Буль (07.08.2010), Вангдраг (07.08.2010), Джигме (08.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010)

----------


## Буль

Мой псевдо-хокку по теме:

_Потру я чашу из семи металлов
Прекрасна ковка и чудесен звук!
Как много в мире всякой ерунды..._

----------

Denli (07.08.2010), Eternal Jew (08.08.2010), Neroli (07.08.2010), Tseten (07.08.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.08.2010), Джигме (08.08.2010), Марина В (07.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010), Юй Кан (07.08.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> _Потру я чашу из семи металлов
> Прекрасна ковка и чудесен звук!
> Как много в мире всякой ерунды..._


Поющие чаши используются в медитациях, молитвах и целебных практиках. Также они являются ритуальными предметами.
Об этом можно прочитать на коробочке чаши продающейся в магазине FPMT в категории предметов для медитаций:
http://shop.fpmt.org/Singing-Bowls_p_693.html

Т.к. поющая чаша является одним из (буддийских) ритуальных предметов, слова Бао следует считать оскорблением в отношении соответствующих буддийских традиций где они применяются.




> ...Spiritual leader of Tibet, The Fifth Dalai Lama, built his first palace – Kungar Awa – behind Drepung Monastery, and the throne was made to the shape of a singing bowl. That is why the origin of bowls is associated with this palace. A singing bowl is considered a holy relic, and on the 15th of July many Tibetans come to Drepung Monastery to venerate it. They believe that a person who hears a bowl singing will never get to naraka (hell)...


http://tibetan-bowls.com/there-are-s...ir-origin.html

----------


## Neroli

> слова Бао следует считать оскорблением в отношении соответствующих буддийских традиций


можно еще проявлением чуйства юмора считать. кому как больше нравится.

----------

Джигме (08.08.2010), Марина В (07.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.08.2010)

----------


## Бо

> Т.к. поющая чаша является одним из (буддийских) ритуальных предметов, слова Бао следует считать оскорблением в отношении соответствующих буддийских традиций где они применяются.


Это всего лишь красивый кусок металла и способствует пробуждению лишь в том смысле что в него можно положить рис и налить воду чтобы практикующий на какое то время отложил свою смерть  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это всего лишь красивый кусок металла и способствует пробуждению лишь в том смысле что в него можно положить рис и налить воду чтобы практикующий на какое то время отложил свою смерть


Цампу нужно класть! Цампу! И чай лить!

----------


## Буль

> Т.к. поющая чаша является одним из (буддийских) ритуальных предметов, слова Бао следует считать оскорблением в отношении соответствующих буддийских традиций где они применяются.


_У кого чего болит, тот о том и говорит..._ Может быть, вместо наставлений, что следует считать оскорблением, Вам есть смысл поработать со своим умом, который подсказал Вам такое скабрезное толкование хокку? Задайте себе вопрос, почему Ваш ум не увидел смысла: после использования данной чаши в медитации индивидуум осознал, что в мире полно всякой ерунды, отвлекавшей его от Дхармы?

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010)

----------


## Поляков

> положить рис и налить воду чтобы практикующий на какое то время отложил свою смерть


Результат будет обратный при таком способе использования. Семь металлов это золото, серебро, ртуть, медь, железо, олово и свинец. Не для пищевых продуктов.

----------


## Бо

> Результат будет обратный при таком способе использования. Семь металлов это золото, серебро, ртуть, медь, железо, олово и свинец. Не для пищевых продуктов.


Ну это было давно и неправда. А сейчас это сплав меди или латуни.

----------


## Denli

На самом деле - это интересный феномен - поющие чаши. Вроде как действительно выглядит это фейком - подделкой для туристов. Но с другой стороны эта подделка нашла такое распространение - это уже не семейные мелкие производства - это, судя по объемам целые заводы, что невольно начинаешь задумываться: а может и правда в них есть какой-то смысл? Сегодня же спрошу у знакомых тибетосов, что они думают по этому поводу)))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2010)

----------


## Tseten

> Сегодня же спрошу у знакомых тибетосов, что они думают по этому поводу)))


Было бы интересно услышать их ответ  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Как много в мире всякой ерунды...


Примерно так было когда-то в Китае:




> Кэнко-Хоси. Записки от скуки 
> 
> В Китае жил некогда человек по имени Сюй Ю. У него не было ничего – никакого имущества, он даже воду пил, зачерпывая ладонями. Увидев это, кто-то принес ему сосуд из тыквы, но однажды, когда мудрец повесил его на сучок, сосуд загудел под ветром. Сюй Ю выбросил его, сказав: «Как он докучлив!» И опять он стал пить воду, зачерпывая ладонями. Как же, наверное, ясно было у него на душе! Сун Чэнь в зимние месяцы не имел постели – у него была лишь охапка соломы. Вечером он ложился на нее, утром убирал. Китайцы сочли это замечательным, а посему описали и описания эти передали потомкам. А наши даже изустно не могут рассказать о таких поступках.


А вот так - в Тибете:




> Дже Гамбопа. Четыре Дхармы Гамбопы
> 
> Однажды я встретил бродячего йогина но имени Чералпа. Он переходил с места на место, разбивая палатку и занимаясь практикой. Он вёл очень простой образ жизни. Однажды он пришёл в наш монастырь, осмотрел мою комнату и нашёл её очень забавной из-за того, что она была полна статуэток и текстов. Я спросил его, что он практикует, и он ответил: «У меня есть всего две вещи – эта маленькая палатка и «Четыре Дхармы Гампопы». Мне не нужны все эти тома Писаний и садханы». Я сравнил то, чего достиг я и он, и стало ясно, что он действительно обладал бесстрашием и состраданием.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> http://tibetan-bowls.com/there-are-s...ir-origin.html


Ссылка на сайт, занимающийся торговлей поющими чашами, несомненно, очень авторитетна. Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь видел, как в ходе ритуалов используется поющая чаша?

----------

Буль (09.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Поющая чаша это неправильно кажется звучит. Как чашка может что-то петь? Может звучащая чашка?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Есть еще такой вариант

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ссылка на сайт, занимающийся торговлей поющими чашами, несомненно, очень авторитетна. Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь видел, как в ходе ритуалов используется поющая чаша?


Сайт тут не причем, там была информация, вот тут более подробно, интервью с ламой Лобсанг Леше и ламой Лобсанг Молам:
http://www.bodhisattva.com/singing_bowl_history.htm

Не знаю насчёт ритуалов, но их используют в медитациях (есть медитации на звуке, не обязательно на звуке поющих чаш).

----------


## Артем Тараненко

:Big Grin:  Еще один очень ценный источник. Во времена Будды все монахи носили патры из сплава 5-ти металлов и колотушку, чтобы показывать всем звуком патры, что она пуста и пора нести еду.  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Надо написать статью о связи смысла поющей чаши и рельсы в сталинских лагерях.  :Big Grin:

----------

Denli (08.08.2010), Буль (09.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (08.08.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Американский форум: задаешь вопрос - тебе отвечают.
Израильский форум: задаешь вопрос - тебе задают ответный вопрос.
Российский форум: задаешь вопрос - тебе начинают объяснять, какой ты козел.
(с) неизвестный автор из рунета

----------

Chhyu Dorje (08.08.2010), Rushny (13.08.2010), Tashi Dugda (28.10.2010), Аминадав (12.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.08.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> =) Спасибо , к сожалению не из Питера , ту что выбрал очень старая должна быть , потом еще отпишусь подробно.




Один из способов определить старая чаша или нет это посмотреть на стертость края чаши. Чем дольше по ней водили тем ботее стерт край. А вообще многие чаши чем-то обрабатывают чтобы предать им старый вид. Так что не особо видитесь на внешний вид.

----------


## Denli

Как раз сегодня закупался поющими чашами для любимых клиентов, и заговорил за жизнь с поставщиком, с которым работаю. Дословно он сказал так: чаши бывают новые, сделанные из сплава двух металлов, и старые, сделанные из сплава семи металлов. Еще он сказал, что новые успешно патинируют, чтобы придать им старый вид. Впрочем, отличить есть возможность: старая чаша должны БЫТЬ ЛЕГЧЕ, ЧЕМ ОНА КАЖЕТСЯ. Т.е. старая чаша со стенкой 3-4 миллиметра и диаметром 20 см должна весить порядка 800-900 грамм. Тогда как новая весит все 1300. Еще у меня сложилось впечатление, что старая чаша - это общее название чаши сделаной из старого металла. Т.е. чаша может быть выкована недавно, а вот сплав был приготовлен давно. Как-то так...

К тибетосам пока не добрался. Может завтра.

----------

Марица (30.10.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Тема про поющие чаши появилась вместе с книгами Лобсанга Рампы. Лобсанг Рампа отдельная тема, а  вернее отдельный позор.
В Тибете возможно поющюю чашу и завезли одну в 15 веке, но об их историческом происхождении следут спросить индологов и китаяведов. Скорее всего поющая чаша - это музыкальный инструмент. 
К религии, чакрам и очищению пространства точно отношения не имеет. В Тибете нынешнем и древнем их не было никогда, сейчас завезли в Лхасу для туристов. Даже слова такого нет в тибетском языке. Да и в Азии местные  жители не держат в доме поющие чаши.
Делают их из сплава меди и железа, при неоходимости старят. Чистая разводка для туристов. 
Но теоретически интерессно, откуда они появились ?

----------

Буль (12.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Скорее всего поющая чаша - это музыкальный инструмент.


Скорее всего это патра для сбора подаяния. Стеклянный бокал тоже музыкальный инструмент? Единственное, что меня смущает, так это металл. Во-первых, оно тяжелее, чем деревянная чаша. Во-вторых, медная посуда для пищи нехороша, потому как ярь-медянка (окислы меди) - тот еще яд.

----------


## Бо

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singing_bowl
Один из вариантов колоколов.

----------


## Svarog

> Кто-нибудь когда-нибудь видел, как в ходе ритуалов используется поющая чаша?


Не знаю, можно ли назвать это "использованием" и "ритуалом", но Драгоценный Учитель Йонге Мингьюр Ринпоче использовал чашу на семинаре, когда объяснял медитацию на звук. При этом он просто стучал по чаше.
Чаша была большая, звук красивый и долгий.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (12.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Скорее всего это патра для сбора подаяния. Стеклянный бокал тоже музыкальный инструмент? Единственное, что меня смущает, так это металл. Во-первых, оно тяжелее, чем деревянная чаша.


Нет. Метал тонкий, по весу получается тоже самое, если не легче.



> Во-вторых, медная посуда для пищи нехороша, потому как ярь-медянка (окислы меди) - тот еще яд.


Поэтому патты красили (и красят) в чёрный цвет.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

О! Так из моей, получается, есть можно. Пойду расстрою жену, что нефиг баловаться, у меня есть новая кошерная миска.  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Топпер

> О! Так из моей, получается, есть можно. Пойду расстрою жену, что нефиг баловаться, у меня есть новая кошерная миска. ))))))))))))))))))))


Подозреваю, что обломает она вас с миской.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Теперь я знаю для чего еще используется та деревяшка, которой извлекают звук  :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Да, да. Подозрительно похожа она на толкушку для картофельного пюре.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

А если приделать еще одну ручку с другой стороны, то на грозное оружие русской женщины - скалку.  :Big Grin:

----------

Denli (14.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Тогда уже не поющая чаша нужна будет, а поющая сковорода.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Когда мы с одним очень почтенным монахом-тибетцем из Гоман-дацана были в Непале (около ступы Сваямбху), он там увидел (впервые в жизни) эти чашки у торговца всякой сувенирной ерундой. Чашки ему показались забавными, он в них долго дзынькал и расспрашивал торговца об их назначении. 

А в этот момент на Сваямбху высадилась группа туристов (по-моему немцев), которые увидели что лама дзынькает в чашки... Не прошло и пяти минут, как туристы раскупили все чашки в округе. Торговец даже предлагал поделиться с нами прибылью  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (13.08.2010), Tseten (13.08.2010), Доржик (15.08.2010), Кузьмич (14.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.10.2010), Ольга В (17.08.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Нет. Метал тонкий, по весу получается тоже самое, если не легче.
> 
> Поэтому патты красили (и красят) в чёрный цвет.


А вот кстати интересно: нигде в текстах не упоминается, из какого материала делали патры во времена Будды? Металл мне кажется достаточно сомнительным, т.к. в те времена металл был дорог...

У тибетцев патр нету... А чашки для чая у них из дерева и металла. Примерно такого вида:





Хотя сейчас уже почти все перешли на европейской формы чашки.

_Не поют, проверял!_

----------

Марица (30.10.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (15.08.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> А вот кстати интересно: нигде в текстах не упоминается, из какого материала делали патры во времена Будды? Металл мне кажется достаточно сомнительным, т.к. в те времена металл был дорог...


Так и патта в этом случае была одна на всю жизнь. 
Насколько я знаю, допускались патты из металла, глины, дерева (кроме сандала).

----------

Tashi_Tsering (13.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Так и патта в этом случае была одна на всю жизнь. 
> Насколько я знаю, допускались патты из металла, глины, дерева (кроме сандала).





> У тибетцев патр нету...


У Гьюдмедовцев есть.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> У Гьюдмедовцев есть.


Я слышал, что это некий эвфемизм... В том смысле что "в Гью-мэ существует 50 чаш для сбора подаяний" (т.е. имеется в виду, что в монастыре есть 50-т мест для монахов, не больше и не меньше). 

Хотя, может у них действительно чаши есть... В сентябре буду в Индии, уточню и отчитаюсь!

PS Цифра 50 — это цифра "с потолка", просто для примера.

----------


## Топпер

Точно есть. Потому, как монастырь был бродячим и монахи просили подаяние. Плюс в Гьюдмед есть традиция расшивать одежду для чаш бисером и нитками. Это их фирменный стиль. Среди монахов даже своеобразные конкурсы этой одежды проводятся, кто лучше разукрасит.

----------

Tashi_Tsering (13.08.2010), Артем Тараненко (13.08.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.08.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Возник вопрос с покупкой поющей чаши , как мне известно чаша может воспроизводить разные тона , в зависимости от материала , метода обработки чаши , а также метода вызывания тона.
> 
> Чаще всего пишут что у каждой чаши есть свой Основной тон .... Что это значит? Он может быть например D или С , на что это влияет? Можно ли в наше время найти чаши изготовленные по старой технологии?


Чем выше тон, тем выше чакра, на которую данна чаша оказывыает большее воздействие. Кованные чаши есть.




> Хотя мое сердечное мнение такое же , чаша должна подходить любому человеку , как же выбрать в таком случае?
> 
> Заранее спасибо за советы и ответы!


Только слушать, какая больше понравится, та и ваша, а если есть возможность купить 2-3, тем лучше.

----------


## Поляков

> Тогда уже не поющая чаша нужна будет, а поющая сковорода.


В новгородском дзэн-центре был такой колокол. Обычная сковородка, а звучала замечательно и стоит дешевле кованной чаши раза в три.

----------

Марица (30.10.2010)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Вот, попалось по сабжу:

Над верхней парой тибетских кимвалов справа — китайский гонг (ло), или монгольский гонг (дударам), изготовленный из звонкой колокольной бронзы, с деревянной палочкой, помещённой внутрь чаши-гонга, и кругом материала для поддержания резонанса снизу.
...
В последние годы музыкальная техника игры на тибетских поющих чашах стала модной псевдомистической формой досуга. Эта современная мифология запустившая руку в карман ничего не подозревающей тибетской традиции, как и многие другие феномены нью-эйдж — заслуживает того, чтобы сказать о ней несколько слов...
Туристические районы Дели и Катманду в наши дни завалены буддийскими ритуальными предметами местного производства. Среди них тысячи тибетских поющих чаш. Даже в 1970-х, когда подлинные тибетские артефакты имелись на рынке в достаточном изобилии, ни в одном из этих мест не было ни одной тибетской поющей чаши, хотя на прилавках тибетских беженцев изредка появлялись китайские или монгольские чаши-гонги из колокольного металла. Спрос рождает предложение — и товар появляется на прилавках. Истинное «место изготовления» этих поющих тибетских чаш — это богатое западное воображение. Чем больше товара на прилавке, чем выше груды поющих чаш, тем длиннее и причудливее удивительные базарные истории торговцев о происхождении и значении этих предметов. На самом же деле фокус их в том, что на них очень просто играть, их гул гармонично реверберирует внутри человеческого голосового аппарата и звучит весьма впечатляюще. Традиционно они использовались как монастырские или бытовые гонги, и для извлечения звука по ним ударяли деревянной палочкой, а не водили ею по краям чаши, с тем чтобы вызвать «поющий» обертон. Такого же эффекта можно добиться и при помощи хрустальных бокалов для вина, однако никто в здравом уме и трезвой памяти не станет утверждать, будто винные бокалы были сделаны для того, чтобы рождать медитативную музыку!
_Роберт Бир
Энциклопедия тибетских символов и орнаментов_

----------

Dondhup (28.10.2010), Tseten (28.10.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (28.10.2010), Марица (30.10.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (28.10.2010)

----------


## Tashi Dugda

Слышал такой вариант.
Якобы если над лежащим человеком водить заведенной чашей (с головы до ног),
можно услышать изменение звука, аккурат над чакрами.
А потом, каким-то образом, из этого выводится заключение об их функционировании.
Но эта инфа из Аюрведы, так что, возможно, поющие чаши вовсе и не Тибетские..

Сам пробовал -эффекта ноль. (Правда статистика маленькая.. Несколько человек)
Толи все пациенты у меня больные напрочь. Толи чаша не той системы..

Интересно, что Маша_Ла сказала_бы?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Интересно, что Маша_Ла сказала_бы?


Напишите ей на e-mail  :Frown:

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Слышал такой вариант.
> Якобы если над лежащим человеком водить заведенной чашей (с головы до ног),
> можно услышать изменение звука, аккурат над чакрами.
> А потом, каким-то образом, из этого выводится заключение об их функционировании.
> Но эта инфа из Аюрведы, так что, возможно, поющие чаши вовсе и не Тибетские..
> 
> Сам пробовал -эффекта ноль. (Правда статистика маленькая.. Несколько человек)
> Толи все пациенты у меня больные напрочь. Толи чаша не той системы..
> 
> Интересно, что Маша_Ла сказала_бы?


Так и есть , до этого метода дошел сам , в нем есть более глубокий смысл из чего может следовать более глубокая практика. Впрочем учитывая какое отношение развели тут , больше сказать нечего ...

----------


## Tashi Dugda

> Так и есть , до этого метода дошел сам , в нем есть более глубокий смысл из чего может следовать более глубокая практика.


Таки работает? Звук меняется?

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Вот, попалось по сабжу:
> 
> Над верхней парой тибетских кимвалов справа — китайский гонг (ло), или монгольский гонг (дударам), изготовленный из звонкой колокольной бронзы, с деревянной палочкой, помещённой внутрь чаши-гонга, и кругом материала для поддержания резонанса снизу.
> ...
> В последние годы музыкальная техника игры на тибетских поющих чашах стала модной псевдомистической формой досуга. Эта современная мифология запустившая руку в карман ничего не подозревающей тибетской традиции, как и многие другие феномены нью-эйдж — заслуживает того, чтобы сказать о ней несколько слов...
> Туристические районы Дели и Катманду в наши дни завалены буддийскими ритуальными предметами местного производства. Среди них тысячи тибетских поющих чаш. Даже в 1970-х, когда подлинные тибетские артефакты имелись на рынке в достаточном изобилии, ни в одном из этих мест не было ни одной тибетской поющей чаши, хотя на прилавках тибетских беженцев изредка появлялись китайские или монгольские чаши-гонги из колокольного металла. Спрос рождает предложение — и товар появляется на прилавках. Истинное «место изготовления» этих поющих тибетских чаш — это богатое западное воображение. Чем больше товара на прилавке, чем выше груды поющих чаш, тем длиннее и причудливее удивительные базарные истории торговцев о происхождении и значении этих предметов. На самом же деле фокус их в том, что на них очень просто играть, их гул гармонично реверберирует внутри человеческого голосового аппарата и звучит весьма впечатляюще. Традиционно они использовались как монастырские или бытовые гонги, и для извлечения звука по ним ударяли деревянной палочкой, а не водили ею по краям чаши, с тем чтобы вызвать «поющий» обертон. Такого же эффекта можно добиться и при помощи хрустальных бокалов для вина, однако никто в здравом уме и трезвой памяти не станет утверждать, будто винные бокалы были сделаны для того, чтобы рождать медитативную музыку!
> _Роберт Бир
> Энциклопедия тибетских символов и орнаментов_


Типичный взгляд , который можно было предсказать. У меня есть Колокольчик сделанный для бутанского монастыря с позолотой , так вот его тон играет также как и чаши , но немного ниже , такой прекрассный звук не все могут услышать , а также колокольчик связан с внутренними практиками. Не буду делать экскурс в подобные медитации и звуковые метрики , но с таким подходом автор может вместо колокольчика бить по стакану. Держа ваджру и стакан.  А сам гул от чаш и колокольчика , это внутренний звук , который открывается при определенных методах йоги у практика. 

Очень жаль что человек пишущий такие книги , пишет такие строки.

----------

Tashi Dugda (28.10.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Таки работает? Звук меняется?


Да он меняется , но есть 2 вида изменения , первый , постоянный , и второй который может менятся , это большая тема для обсуждения , и ее лучше обсуждать с тем кто уже имел опыт. Например этот же звук , может отражаться в медитации в виде цветов , например когда вы находитесь в созерцании , то движение чаши и звук , будут вызывать разные формы с разными цветами в вашем сознании. Как только звук утихнет , все это исчезнет.

----------


## Tashi Dugda

Уп-с.. Я не об этом..
Я об ведении чашей над человеком..

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Уп-с.. Я не об этом..
> Я об ведении чашей над человеком..


Я об этом же ...

----------


## Tashi Dugda

> Да он меняется , но есть 2 вида изменения , первый , постоянный , и второй который может менятся , это большая тема для обсуждения..


 - Простите, не уловил.. Что за 2 вида?
Можно и в личку, если тут не стОит.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Очень жаль что человек пишущий такие книги , пишет такие строки.


Думаю, этот "человек пишущий такие книги" знает вопрос достаточно конкретно.
Он ведь изучал тему на местах, а не по книгам Лобсанга Рампы.
Если же кому-то очень любы собственные фантазии - это действительно "очень жаль".

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Таки работает? Звук меняется?


И у колокольчика тоже  :Smilie:

----------


## Tashi Dugda

Спасибо, Артем. Вы очень конструктивны. Вы помогаете людям.

----------

Артем Тараненко (28.10.2010)

----------


## Ollerus

> Возник вопрос с покупкой поющей чаши , как мне известно чаша может воспроизводить разные тона , в зависимости от материала , метода обработки чаши , а также метода вызывания тона.
> 
> Чаще всего пишут что у каждой чаши есть свой Основной тон .... Что это значит? Он может быть например D или С , на что это влияет? Можно ли в наше время найти чаши изготовленные по старой технологии? 
> 
> Говорят что нужно выбрать свой основной тон и он подойдет. Но мне кажется это нонсонсом , так как часто , люди с разными так сказать тонами , при прослушивании отдавали выбор только одному тону , а как выяснялось потом , это и была настояще сделанная чаша в отличии от других , тогда получается это рекламный трюк ?! 
> 
> Хотя мое сердечное мнение такое же , чаша должна подходить любому человеку , как же выбрать в таком случае?
> 
> Заранее спасибо за советы и ответы!


поющие чаши
мелодия лотоса
из шести нот

у меня есть одна чаша. по моему это предмет магического культа. оттуда еще можно пить, а также это пестик ступка, алхимическая хрень.
звуки чаш связаны с тремя верхними чакрами, более высокий тон, более высокие чакры гармонизирует. 
если есть проблемы с верхними, нужно чтобы тон был выше и наоборот.
также гармонизирует общий ток энергии в центральном канале, он там где позвоночник. 
а у меня есть еще два колокольчика соединенных. применение я пока не исследовал. наверное, вообще если звенеть попадешь в сукхавати сразу.
примечательный человек подарил.

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> Думаю, этот "человек пишущий такие книги" знает вопрос достаточно конкретно.
> Он ведь изучал тему на местах, а не по книгам Лобсанга Рампы.
> Если же кому-то очень любы собственные фантазии - это действительно "очень жаль".


Что то пропустил , не пойму к чему вы это ... 

Кто изучал по книгам Лобсанга Рампы?
Какие собственные фантазии? 
Кто еще изучал тему на МЕСТАХ? И сколько стало от этого свободнее от иллюзий?
Вы о чем вообще? Что за бред?

Тема закрыта , чаша куплена,  а вопросы практик можно и подругому обсудить  :Wink:

----------

